# "Woodwind Quintet #07"



## LGA (Jan 11, 2005)

Fellow music-makers,

This is my "Woodwind Quintet #07". I used all Garritan Personal Orchestra samples for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon.

This work is rather lengthy at ten minutes. There is no pause between the three sections.

http://www.alexandermusic.com/musicfiles1/WoodwindQuintet07.mp3 (http://www.alexandermusic.com/musicfile ... ntet07.mp3)


Regards,

Larry Alexander


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 11, 2005)

Interesting work! Very classically oriented - sounds like something you hear on Public Radio. Some diatonic root shifting and key modulations would be welcome here (when I hear baroque generally I feel that anyway - you've got the style down pat), but all in all a very delightful piece and very developed.

Thanks for sharing your stuff!


----------



## LGA (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you, Frederick.

I appreciate your comments.

Regards,

Larry Alexander


----------

